# مواضيع وثائقية(اسرار وخفاية الطبيعة +قصص خرافية و مزيفة)



## اني بل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن اليوم في عصرٍ الوثائقية عنوانه و اليوم نفتح من خلال هذا الموضوع 


باباً على عالم الوثائقية بكل انواعها


سواء اكانت بخصوص الطبيعة من خفايهاها و اسرارها و معلومات عنها و ما يخصها


او عن القصص الخرافية و الشائعات المزيفة التي ليس لها اساس من الصحة


و التي تتحدث عن كوارث و مخاطر ليس لها اصلٌ من الصحة و براهين كاذبة يبتكرها


العقل البشري


و من خلال هذا الموضوع يمكن لأي عضو ان يضع معلومات وثائقية كما سبق و ذكرتها


في هذا الموضوع الذي اتمنى ان يشارك به الجميع لأهميته و فائدته العظيمة


و انشاء الله ان يكون ما فعلته خيراً لهذا المنتدى و اعضائه و زواره



وسأشارك أولا ثم ستسعدني مشاركتكم







مجرة سومبريرو : تبعد 28 مليون سنة ضوئية عن الأرض ، هذه الصورة
نالت أعلى نسبة تصويت كأفضل صورة التقطت بواسطة تلسكوب هابل ، أبعاد المجرة
التي يطلق عليها رسمياً اسم M104 هائلة الحجم تمتد على طول 50,000 سنة ضوئية إلى وتتضمن حوالي 800 بليون نجم فيها







السديم النملي: هي غيمة من الغبار والغاز يرمز لها باسم Mz3
تكون على شكل نملة عندما ترصد من قبل تلسكوب أرضي، ذلك السديم يقبع
في مجرتنا على بعد يترواح بين 3000 إلى 6000 سنة ضوئية.







العاصفة المثلى: هي منطقة صغيرة في سديم البجعة ، تبعد 5500 
سنة ضوئية توصف على أنها 'محيط فقاعي' من الهيدروجين وكميات ضئيلة
من الأوكسيجين والكبريت وعناصر أخرى.

http://en.bloggum.com/favorite/posts/11693/

http://www.mooga.com/MoogaNews/news_details.asp?id=61586​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ثقب أسود
الثقب الأسود هي منطقة في الفضاء، عبارة عن كتلة كبيرة في حجم صغير تسمى الحجم الحرج بالنسبة لهذه الكتلة، حيث تبدأ المادة بالانضغاط تحت تأثير جاذبيتها الخاصة ويحدث فيها انهيار من نوع خاص هو الانهيار بفعل الجاذبية ،و ذلك ينتج عن القوة العكسية للانفجار حيث أن هذه القوة تضغط النجم و تجعله صغيرًا جدًا وذا جاذبية قوية خارقة، ويزداد تركيز الكتلة أي كثافة الجسم (نتيجة تداخل جسيمات ذراته وإنعدام الفراغ البيني بين الجزيئات)، وتصبح قوّة جاذبيته قوّية إلى درجة لا يمكن لأي جسم يمر بمسافة قريبة منه أن يفلت من جاذبيتهُ مهما بلغت سرعته وبالتالي يزداد كمّ المادة الموجودة في الثقب الأسود، وبحسب النظرية النسبية العامة لـأينشتاين فإن الجاذبية تقوّس الفضاء الذي يسير الضوء فيه بشكل مستقيم بالنسبة للفراغ، وهذا يعني أن الضوء ينحرف تحت تأثير الجاذبية، أما الثقب الأسود فإنه يقوس الفضاء إلى حد يمتص الضوء المار بجانبه بفعل الجاذبية، وهو يبدو لمن يراقبه من الخارج كأنه منطقة من العدم إذ لا يمكن لأي إشارة أو معلومة أو موجة أو جسيم الافلات من منطقة تأثيره فيبدو بذلك أسود. وأمكن معرفة وجوده بمراقبة بعض الأشعاعات من الأشعة السينية التي تنطلق من المواد حين تتحطم جزيئاتها نتيجة أقترابها من مجال جاذبية الثقب الأسود وسقوطها في هاويته، وللتوضيح فإن تحول الكرة الارضية إلى ثقب أسود يستدعي تحولها إلى كرة نصف قطرها 0.9 سم وكتلتها نفس كتلة الأرض الحالية.

أي بمعنى انضغاط مادتها لجعلها من غير فراغات بينية في ذراتها وبين جسيمات نوى ذراتها، مما يجعلها صغيرة ككرة المنضدة في الحجم ووزنها الهائل يبقى على ما هو عليه. حيث أن الفراغات الهائلة بين الجسيمات الذرية نسبة لحجمها الصغير يحكمها قوانين فيزيائية لا يمكن تجاوزها أو تحطيمها في الظروف العادية.

تاريخ مفهوم الثقوب السوداء

كان طرح فرضية إمكانية وجود مثل هذه الظاهرة هو اكتشاف "رومر" أن للضوء سرعة محدودة وهذا الاكتشاف يطرح تساؤل لماذا لاتزيد سرعة الضوء إلى سرعة أكبر وكانت الأجابة: لأنه قد تكون للجاذبية تأثير على الضوء ومن هذا الاكتشاف كتب "جون مينشل " عام 1783م، مقالاً أشار فيه إلى أنه قد يكون للنجم الكثيف المتراص جاذبية شديدة جداً، إلى أن الضوء لا يمكنهُ الإفلات منها. فأي ضوء ينبعث من سطح النجم تعيده هذه الجاذبية، وأقترح أيضاً وجود نجوم عديدة من هذه النجوم، مع أننا لا يمكننا أن نرى الضوء لأنها لا تبعثه إلا أننا نستطيع تلمس جاذبيتها. وهذه النجوم ما نسميه "بالثقوب السوداء ". فهي فجوات في الفضاء، وأهملت هذه الأفكار لأن نظرية موجات الضوء كانت سائدة في ذلك الوقت. وفي 1796م، أعاد العالم الفرنسي بيير سيمون لابلاس هذه الفكرة إلى الواجهة في كتابه Exposition du Système du Monde (تقديم نظام الكون)، لكن معاصريه شككوا في صحة الفكرة لهشاشتها النظرية. إلى أن جاءت نظرية النسبية العامة لالبرت اينشتاين التي برهنت عن إمكانية وجود الثقوب السوداء. فبدأ علماء الفلك يبحثون عن آثارها، حيث تم اكتشاف أول ثقب أسود سنة 1971م. وتحولت الآراء حول الثقب الأسود إلى حقائق مشاهدة عبر المرقاب الفلكي الراديوي الذي يتيح للراصدين مشاهدة الكون بشكل أوضح، وجعل نظرية النسبية حقيقة علمية مقبولة عند معظم دارسي علوم الفيزياء

حيـاة النجم

يتكون النجم من كمية من الغازات الهيدروجين بالتجمع والتهافت والانخساف على بعضها البعض ومع هذا التقلص يزداد تصادم الغازات فيما بينها بسرعات كبيرة، ويسخن الغاز حتى يصبح حاراً جداً إلى درجة أن تندمج ذرات الهيدروجين عند تصادمها لتكونّ الهليوم، بشكل تفاعل نووي يشابه تفاعلات القنبلة الهيدروجينية لكون حجم النجم ضخم ويستطيع مقاومة جاذبيته الذاتية بعد أن يكون قد أستهلك كامل وقوده. فعندما يكون النجم صغيرا تقترب جسيمات المادة من بعضها البعض كثيرا ووفقاً لمبدأ "باولي " في الاستبعاد يجب أن تكون سرعات الجسيمات أكثر منه بين الإلكتروات ولذلك سميت نجوم نيوترونية قد لا يتعدى نصف قطرها عشرة أميال أو نحوه مع كثافة عالية تعد بمئات الملايين من الأطنان في الأنش الواحد ويتم التنبؤ بوجودها ولم يتمكن من مشاهدتها ولم تكتشف إلا بعد فترة طويلة.

وستكون نهاية الزمان ونهاية أي نجم المنسحق بشكل هذا المتفرد ولا يمكن للمعلومات أن تأتينا لأنها قد تعطلت إلا أن أي مشاهد خارج المتفرد لا يتأثر بتعطيل هذه القوانين (وهذا يعني ان قوانين الفيزياء التي نعرفها لا تعمل داخل الثقب الأسود لأنها تكون معطلة مثل الانفجار العظيم تتعطل فيه القوانين لكن نحن خارج الثقب الأسود لا نتأثر بهذا التعطيل). وبعبارة أخرى إن هذه القوانين لا تتعطل ولكنها تعمل وفق أبعاد أخرى تشمل بيئة الثقوب السوداء حسب رأي علماء الفلك.

وهناك حلول أخرى للنسبية العامة تحمي رائد الفضاء كي يتفادى الاصطدام بالمتفرد وهي أن يقع وسط ثقب دودي ويخرج في منطقة أخرى للكون وهذه الحلول تفتح إمكانات كبيرة في السفر عبر الفضاء والزمان وهي ما زالت آراء نظرية لا وجود لها في واقعنا الحالي.

ولكن هذه الأحداث ليست مستقرة فوجود أي شي قد يغيرها والشخص الموجود في التفرد لا يمكن أن يكون إلا في مستقبله لان قوانين الرقابة الكونية cosmic censorship تنص على أنه لا يمكن أن يكون المتفرد إلا في الماضي السحيق (الانفجار العظيم ) أو في المستقبل ويحتمل أن تثبت أي صيغة للرقابة الكونية أنه قد يكون ممكن السفر عبر الماضي على مقربة من المتفرد العادي...

الثقوب السوداء والنظرية الكَمِّيه

أفق الحدث هو (حدود منطقة من الزمان والمكان التي لا يمكن للضوء الإفلات منها) وبما أنه لا شي يمكنه السير بأسرع من الضوء، فإن أي شي يقع في هذه المنطقة سوف يبلغ بسرعة منطقة ذات كثافة عالية ونهاية الزمان.

وتتنبأ النسبية العامة بأن الأجسام الثقيلة المتحركة سوف تتسبب ببث موجات جاذبية وهي تموجات في أنحناء الفضاء (هذه التموجات على حسب فهمي هي ليست مثل موجات الراديو بل هي موجات في الزمكان تخيل أنك تمشي في بركة ماء سوف تتكون موجات من الماء بسبب حركة في البركة و هذه الموجات الناشئة هي مكانية ذات ثلاث أبعاد وموجة مثلها معها زمانية لتكون موجات من بعد رابع هي التي يقصد بها أنحناءات الفضاء) تنتقل بسرعة الضوء وتشبه موجات الضوء التي هي تموجات الحقل الكهرمغناطيسي إلا أنها يصعب اكتشافها وهي كالضوء تأخذ الطاقة من الأجسام التي تبثها وبالتالي يتوقع أن ينهار نظام من الأجسام الضخمة ويعود في النهاية إلى وضع مستقر لان الطاقة في أي حركة سوف تحمل بعيدا.

على سبيل المثال دوران الأرض حول الشمس يولد موجات جاذبية ويكون تأثير مسارات الطاقة في تغير مدار الأرض حول الشمس الذي يؤدي في آخر المطاف إلى أن الأرض تقترب من الشمس حتى تستقر داخلها ومعدل ضياع الطاقة ضئيل جدا.

وشوهد هذا التأثير في نظام النجم النابض وهو نوع خاص من النجوم النيوترونية تبث نبضات منتظمة من موجات الراديو، ويضم هذا النظام نجمين نيترونيين يدوران حول بعضهما البعض.

شكل النجوم التي تكون منها الثقب الاسود

وفي عام 1967م، حدثت ثورة في دراسة الثقوب السوداء على يد العالم "إزرائيل " - وهو عالم كندي ولد في برلين – بين أن الثقوب السوداء ليست دوارة، فوفقا للنظرية النسبية العامة إن كانت دوارة فلابد أن تكون كروية تماماً. ولا يتوقف حجمها إلا على كتلتها، وأي ثقبين سوداوين، بكتلة متساوية هما متساويان بالحجم. وقد أمكن وضعهما عن طريق حل خاص لمعادلات أينشتاين قبل النسبية العامة بقليل. وكان من المعتقد أن الثقب الأسود لا يتكون إلا عند انسحاق جسم كروي تماما. وأن النجوم ليست كروية تماما، ولا يمكن بالتالي أن يسحق إلا بشكل متفردا عاريا، لكن هناك تفسيرات مختلفة لنتيجة " إزرائيل " تبناها " روجربيزور " و "جون ويلر " فقد أبديا أن الحركات السريعة في انسحاق النجم يعني أن موجات الجاذبية المنبعثة منه تجعله أكثر كروية إلى أن يستقر في وضع ثابت ويصبح كروياً بشكل دقيق، ووفق هذه النظرية فأن أي نجم دوار يصبح كرويا مهما كان شكله وبنيته الداخلية معقدتين، وسوف ينتهي بعد انسحاقه بالجاذبية إلى ثقب أسود كروي تماما يتوقف حجمه على كتلته. وفي عام 1963م، وجد "دوي كير " مجموعة من الحلول لمعادلات النسبية العامة تصف الثقوب السوداء الدوارة التي أغفلها "إزرائيل ". فإذا كانت الدورات صفر يكون الثقب الأسود كروي تماما ويصبح الحل مماثلاً لحل "شفارزشيلد". أما إذا كان الدوران ليس صفرا ينتفخ الثقب الأسود نحو الخارج قرب مستوى خط استوائه تماما مثل الأرض منبعجة من تأثير دورانها. لقد أفترض إزرائيل أن أي جسم ينسحق ليكون ثقبا أسود سوف ينتهي إلى وضع مستقر كما يصف حل كير.

حجم الثقوب السوداء و أدلة وجودها

في عام 1970م بين "براندون كارتر " أن حجم وشكل أي ثقب أسود ثابت الدوران يتوقف فقط على كتلة ومعدل دورانه بشرط يكون له محور تناظر ، وبعد فترة أثبت ستيفن هوكنغ أن أي ثقب أسود ذى دوران ثابت سوف يكون له محور تناظر. واستخدم "رو بنسون " هذه النتائج ليثبت أنه بعد انسحاق الجاذبية بان الثقب الأسود من الاستقرار على وضع يكون دوارا ولكن ليس نابضا، وأيضا حجمه وشكله يتوقفان على كتلته ومعدل دورانه دون الجسم الذي انسحق ليكونه .

المرجع موسوعة http://ar.wikipedia.org*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الشمس






تعد الشمس أقرب النجوم إلى الأرض وتحوي من الأسرار والغرائب أكثر بكثير مما أكتشف العلماء، وان طبيعة شمسنا ككرة غازية ملتهبة بدلا من أن تكون جسما صلبا جعل لها بعض الحقائق العجيبة منها: إنها تدور حول محورها بطريقة مغايرة تماما لطريقة دوران الكواكب الصلبة ، فوسط الشمس " خط استوائها " يدور حول المحور دورة كاملة في 25 يوما بينما تطول هذه المدة في المناطق شمال وجنوب خط الإستواء حتى تصل إلى حوالي 37 يوما عند القطبين ، أي أن الشمس في هذه الحالة تدور وكأنها تفتل فتلاً وطريقة دورانها تسمى الدوران التفاضلي. ( Differential Rotation)، أي الدوران المغزلي ولعل هذه الحركة التي وصفها ابن عباس عندما قال عن الشمس إنها تدور كما يدور المغزل، وهذا بالتالي يؤدي إلى تداخل خطوط القوى المغناطيسية الموجودة على سطحها بطريقة معقدة جدا وهذه بدورها ومع مرور الزمن تؤثر بشكل قوي على ظهور بعض الظواهر الشمسية مثل الكلف الشمسي

وتنتفض الشمس وتهتز مثل " الجيلي " جاء هذا الاكتشاف في دراسة أعدت سنة 1973 عندما حاول العالم ( R.H.Dicke ) قياس قطر الشمس بين القطبين وعند خط الإستواء ليتأكد إذا كان هناك أي تفلطح للشمس، أي أن قطرها عند القطبين أقل منه عند خط الإستواء والعكس صحيح فأطلق التعبير أن الشمس تهتز مثل " الجيلي" إلا أن هذا الاهتزاز مسافته لا تزيد عن 5 كيلومتر وبسرعة 10 أمتار في الثانية وهذه بالطبع تحتاج إلى أجهزة بالغة في الدقة والتعقيد لاكتشافها ثم اكتشف بعد ذلك فريق من العلماء الروس والبريطانيين سنة 1976 بان هناك "اهتزازات " أخرى،( Oscillations ) للشمس إحداهما تحدث كل خمسين دقيقة والأخرى تحدث كل ساعتين وأربعين دقيقة، وأصبح الآن ما يسمى بعلم " الزلازل الشمسية " ذا أهمية قصوى في علم الفلك لتعلم أسرار الشمس والتي مازال هناك الكثير لفك اسرارها وخفاياها.

الشمس مصدر الدفء والضياء على الأرض وبدون الشمس تنمحى الحياة على الأرض. فالطاقة الشمسية لازمة للحياة النباتية والحيوانية ، كما أن معظم الطاقات الأخرى الموجودة على الأرض مثل الفحم والبترول والغاز الطبيعى والرياح ما هي إلا صور مختلفة من الطاقة الشمسية. وقد يندهش القارىء إذا ما علم أن الشمس التي هي عماد الحياة على الأرض والتي قدسها القدماء لهذا السبب، ما هي إلا نجما متوسطا في الحجم والكتلة واللمعان، حيث توجد في الكون نجوم أكبر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم العملاقة، كما توجد نجوم أصغر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم الأقزام. وكون الشمس نجماً وسطاً يجعلها أكثر أستقراراً الأمر الذي ينعكس على استقرار الحياة على الأرض. فلو زاد الإشعاع الشمسى عن حد معين لأحترقت الحياة على الأرض ولو نقص الإشعاع الشمسي عن حد معين أيضاً لتجمدت الحياة على الأرض .

والشمس هي أقرب النجوم إلى الأرض، وهي النجم الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤية معالم سطحه بواسطة المقراب. أما باقى النجوم فيصعب حتى الآن مشاهدة تفاصيل أسطحها نظراً لبعدها السحيق عنا. فلوا أستخدمنا أكبر المناظير في العالم نرى النجوم كنقط لامعة وبدون تفاصيل، أما لو استخدمنا منظاراً متوسطاً في القوة لرأينا مساحات على سطح الشمس تساوي مساحة مصر تقربياً. وعلى سبيل المثال والمقارنة نجد أن متوسط بعد الشمس عن الأرض يساوى 93 مليون ميل ويعرف بالوحدة الفلكية لقياس المسافات في الكون وتساوي 147.6 مليون كم .

أما أقرب نجم أو شمس لنا بعد شمسنا يقدر بعده بحوالي 4.2 سنة ضوئية أى يعادل حوالي 42 مليون مليون كيلو متر، بينما المسافة الزمنية التي يقطعها الضوء ليصل إلينا من الشمس هو ثمانية دقائق ونصف وهذه المسافة اذا ما قورنت بأقرب نجم تعتبر قصيرة ولكنها بحساباتنا الأرضية هائلة وتبلغ ما مجموعه لو درنا حول الأرض أربعة آلاف مرة تقريباً.

وهذه الكرة الشمسية المستديرة تحوي كمية هائلة من الغاز الملتهب المتماسك والشديد الحرارة، وهناك في بعض الأحيان تبدو الشمس وكأنها تلبس حلقة وردية من النتوءات وهو عبارة عن ضوء شاحب وردي حول الشمس كالتاج، يسمى الشواظ الشمسية، يعلوه طبقة من الغاز الحار اللؤلؤي المنتشر يصورة رقيقة في الفضاء ويدعى الأكليل الشمسي.

وعلماء الفلك يستطيعون رؤية الشواظ الشمسي والأكليل وكذلك كلف الشمس التي هي على شكل بقع سوداء تظهر أحياناً على سطح الشمس باستخدام الآلات والمراصد فلكية.

بيانات المراقبة 
المسافة المتوسطة
من الارض 149600000 متر
(8.31 دقيقة بـسرعة الضوء) 
خصائص مدارية 
متوسط المسافة
من قلب مجرة درب التبانة حوالي 250 مليون مليون مليون متر
(26000سنة ضوئية) 
دورةالمجرة 225–250مليون سنة فلكية 
السرعة 217 كيلومتر قي الثانية

خصائص فيزيائية 
متوسط القطر 1.392 مليون كم (109 مرة قدر قطر الارض) 
نصف قطر الاستواء 695500000 متر 
المحيط عند الاستواء 4379 مليون متر 
التفلطح 9× 10-6 
المساحة السطحية ترليون مليون متر مربع 6.088 (11,900 قدر الارض) 
الحجم 1.4122 × 10 7 متر مكعب (1,300,000 قدر الارض) 
الكتلة 1.9891 ×1030 kg[1]
(2.191874×1027 t)
(332,946 مرة حجم الارض) 
متوسط الكثافة 1,409 كجم\م3 
جاذبية السطح الاستوائي 274 م\ث2 
سرعة الافلات من السطح 617.7 كم\ث 
درجة الحرارة الفعلية على السطح 5,778 كلفن 
درجة الحرارة عند الهالة حوالي 5 مليون درجة 
درجة الحرارة عند القلب حوالي 15.71 مليون درجة مطلقة 
حجم الاضاءة (Lsol) 3.846×1026 W [1]
~3.75×1028 lm
(~98 lm/W efficacy) 
Mean Intensity (Isol) 2.009×107 W m-2 sr-1 
خصائص الدوران 
Obliquity 7.25° [1]
(to the ecliptic)
67.23°
(to the galactic plane) 
Right ascension
of North pole[2] 286.13°
(19 h 4 min 30 s) 
Declination
of North pole +63.87°
(63°52' North) 
Sidereal Rotation period
(at 16° latitude) 25.38 days [1]
(25 d 9 h 7 min 13 s)[2] 
(at equator) 25.05 days [1] 
(at poles) 34.3 days [1] 
Rotation velocity
(at equator) 7,284 km/h
(4,530 mi/h) 
مكونات الكتلة الضوئية 
هيدروجين 73.46 % 
هيليوم 24.85 % 
أوكسجين 0.77 % 
كربون 0.29 % 
حديد 0.16 % 
كبريت 0.12 % 
نيون 0.12 % 
ازوت 0.09 % 
سيليكون 0.07 % 
مغنيزيوم 0.05 % 

المصدر http://ar.wikipedia.org*


----------



## اني بل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي يا ماجد العزيز على المعلومات القيمة ربنا يبارك حياتك وفرحت بمشاركتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*البراكين

البركان هو تضاريس برية أو بحرية تخرج أو تنبعث منه الصهارة ( Magma ) الحارة مع الأبخرة والغازات المصاحبة لها على عمق من القشرة الأرضية ويحدث ذلك خلال فوهات أو شقوق . وتتراكم الصهارة أو تنساب حسب نوعها لتشكل أشكالا أرضية مختلفة منها التلال المخروطية أو الجبال البركانية العالية.

تعد إندونيسيا من الدول التي توجد بها أكثر البراكين و التي تعد 180 بركانا.

البراكين الدائمة الثوران قليلة جداً على سطح الأرض، ومنها بركان سترمبولي، في جزر ليباري، قرب جزيرة صقلية، المعروف بمنارة حوض البحر المتوسط. أمّا البراكين المتقطعة الثوران أو الهادئة نسبياً فهي الشائعة على سطح الأرض، حيث يخمد النشاط البركاني فترة من الزمن، ثم يتجدد من جديد خلال فترة أخرى، ومنها بركان أتنا في جزيرة صقلية. وهناك البراكين الخامدة، وفيها انخمد النشاط البركاني تماماً منذ فترة زمنية طويلة، وأصبحت عرضة لنحت عوامل التعرية، التي تنحت جوانب المخروط البركاني؛ ومن أمثلة الهياكل البركانية: شيبروك في المكسيك، وديفلزتور (برج الشيطان) ، في ولاية وايومنغ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

يُقدر عدد البراكين النشيطة بحوالي 600 بركان موزعة على سطح الأرض ، ويتركز معظمها في احزمة توازي تقريبا مناطق الشقوق والتكسرات والفوالق الطبيعية متوزعة بمحاذاة سلاسل الجبال حديثة التكوين غالبا. وهناك توزيعان كبيران للبراكين :

الأول: "دائرة الحزام الناري"، وتقع في المحيط الهادي. والثاني : يبدأ من منطقة بلوشستان إلى إيران، فآسيا الصغرى ، فالبحر الأبيض المتوسط ليصل على جزر آزور وكناري ويلتف إلى جبال الأنديز الغربية في الولايات المتحدة. وفيما يلي بعض أسماء البراكين في هذه المناطق:

منطقة المحيط الهادئ
آلاسكا : 20 بركانا منها بركان كاتاماي Katamai ، وشيشالدين Shishaldin. 
كندا : 5 براكين منها رانجل Wrangell . 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية : 8 براكين ومنها راينر Rainier . 
المكسيك: 10 براكين منها باريكوتين الذي ثار لأول مرة سنة 1934. 
أمريكا الجنوبية : بركانان. 
نيوزيلاند : 6 براكين . 
جوانا الجديدة: 30 بركانا. 
الفليبين : 20 بركانا. 
اليابان : 40 بركانا. 

منطقة محور البحر الأبيض المتوسط
من جهة الغرب إلى الشرق نجد البراكين التالية في هذه المنطقة :- 
منطقة الأدرياتيك : 9 براكين ومنها جبل بيليه Pelee . 
الآزور : 5 براكين . 
الكناري :3 براكين . 
إيطاليا : 15 بركانا ومنها بركان فيزوف وسترومبولي وفولكانو. 
المنطقة العربية وآسيا الصغرى : 6 براكين . 

منطقة الأخدود الأفريقي
هاواي: 5 براكين 
جزر جالاباجوس: 3 براكين . 
آيسلاند : 27 بركانا. 
أفريقيا الوسطى: 5 براكين. 
أفريقيا الشرقية : 19 بركانا. 
من الإحصائيات السابقة نلاحظ أن حوالي ثلاث أرباع براكين العالم تتوزع على حافة المحيط الهادي. ومع ان 80% من هذه البراكين تقع على الأجزاء اليابسة من القارات ، فإن هناك براكين عديدة تثور في قاع المحيطات

أشهر الكوارث البركانية

البركان                  الوفيات       المكان                  السنة 
بركان فيزوف           16.000      بومبي هيركولانيوم   79 ق.م 
بركان إتنا               15.000      صقلية                   1169 
إتنا لمدة 40 يوما     20.000     صقلية                    1669 
جبل هيكلا             9.000        آيسلاند                1783 
تامبورو                  90.000       إندونيسيا             1815     
كراكاتو                   40.000       إندونيسيا            1883 
مونت بيليه             40.000      مارتينيك               1902 
جبل كيلود              3.000        جاوه                    1919 

أهمية البراكين

يوجد في العالم حالياً نحو 516 بركاناً نشطاً ؛ أي أن هذه البراكين لا تزال تنبعث منها مواد ملتهبة بشكل دائم أو متقطع. ويزيد عدد البراكين القديمة الخامدة عن عشرات الألوف ؛ حيث توجد الصخور البركانية في معظم مناطق الأرض ،وتكمن أهمية البراكين في الآتي:

معرفة تركيب القسم الداخلي من قشرة الأرض والقسم الخارجي من الوشاح ؛ لأن الحمم تصدر من هذا المستوى. 
تدل على مواقع الضغط في قشرة الأرض ؛ إذ أن مواقع البراكين تتفق مع مواقع الضغط في القشرة حيث توجد تصدعات مهمة وعميقة. 
مصدر لتكون بعض المعادن ذات القيمة الاقتصادية. 
يساعد الرماد البركاني على خصوبة التربة الزراعية.
منوعات بركانية
حصلت أكبر ثورة بركانية في التاريخ في تامبورا Tambora في جزيرة سامباوا بإندونيسيا يوم 5-7 أبريل 1815 حيث قدرت حجم النواتج البركانية المقذوفة بحوالي 80 كم² والطاقة الناتجة عنه بحوالي 8.4*10(26) إرغ. وتكونت له فوهة قطرها 11 كم وقتل بسبب ثورته 90.000 نسمة. 
أطول مسافة قطعتها الحمم البركانية كانت 70كم ناتجة عن بركان لاكي Laki جنوب شرق آيسلندا عام 1873. 
حدث اعظم انفجار بركاني في 27 أغسطس 1883 في جزيرة كراكاتو الواقعة بين سومطرة وجاوه وقضى على 163 قرية وقتل حوالي 40.000 نسمة وتدفقت الحمم لعلو 55 كم واندفع الغبار البركاني ليقطع مسافة 5330 كم خلال عشرة أيام. 
اوسع فوهة بركانية هي فوهة بركان توبا Toba في جزيرة سومطرة مساحتها 1775 كم². 
يقال أن اسم ((بركان)) يرجع إلى الإله ((فولكان)) إله النار والحدادة عند الرومان حيث كانوا يعتقدون ان الجبل الذي يشرف على خليج نابولي في إيطاليا ما هو إلا مدخنة لأتون كبير يوقده هذا الإله.


تعتبر البراكين من الظواهر الطبيعية الفريدة التي استرعت انتباه الإنسان منذ القدم وهي تلعب دورا عظيما في العمليات الجيولوجية التي تؤثر على تاريخ تطور القشرة الأرضية وتشكلها . وذلك لأن أغلب أجزاء القشرة الأرضية تأثرت بالعمليات الاندفاعية وخضعت في تشكيلها إلى مساهمة العمليات الاندفاعية . وتفيد دراسة البراكين في التعرف على مراكز الهزات الأرضية ودراسة البراكين فرع من فروع الجيولوجيا والذي أصبح قائما بذاته يعرف باسم علم البراكين Volcanology . والبراكين يصاحبها تكون معادن وخامات هامة جدا من الناحية الاقتصادية .

نشاهد معا لقطة فيديو عن البراكين




تعريف البركان : البركان هو ذلك المكان الذي تخرج أو تنبعث منه المواد الصهيرية الحارة مع الأبخرة والغازات المصاحبة لها على عمق من والقشرة الأرضية ويحدث ذلك خلال فوهات أو شقوق . وتتراكم المواد المنصهرة أو تنساب حسب نوعها لتشكل أشكالا أرضية مختلفة منها التلال المخروطية أو الجبال البركانية العالية .




أجزاء البراكين : إذا نظرت إلى الشكل ستجد أنه يتكون من: 1- جبل مخروطي الشكل: يتركب من حطام صخري أو لافا متصلبة. وهي المواد التي يقذفها البركان من فوهته وكانت كلها أو بعضها في حالة منصهرة. 2- فوهة: وهي عبارة عن تجويف مستدير الشكل تقريبا في قمة المخروط ، يتراوح اتساعه بين بضعة آلاف من الأمتار. وتنبثق من الفوهة على فترات غازات وكتل صخرية وقذائف وحمم ومواد منصهرة (لافا) وقد يكون للبركان أكثر من فوهة ثانوية إلى جانب الفوهة الرئيسية في قمته كما ترى في الشكل: 3- مدخنة أو قصبة : وهي قناة تمتد من قاع الفوهة إلى أسفل حيث تتصل بفرن الصهير في جوف الأرض . وتندفع خلالها المواد البركانية إلى الفوهة. وتعرف أحيانا بعنق البركان. وبجانب المدخنة الرئيسية ، قد يكون للبركان عدة مداخن تتصل بالفوهات الثانوية.




أنواع المواد البركانية: يخرج من البراكين حين ثوراتها حطام صخري صلب ومواد سائلة . 1- الحطام الصخري: ينبثق نتيجة للانفجارات البركانية حطام صخري صلب مختلف الأنواع والأحجام عادة في الفترة الأولى من الثوران البركاني . ويشتق الحطام الصخري من القشرة المتصلبة التي تنتزع من جدران العنق نتيجة لدفع اللافا والمواد الغازية المنطلقة من الصهير بقوة وعنف ويتركب الحطام الصخري من مواد تختلف في أحجامها منها الكتل الصخرية ، والقذائف والجمرات ، والرمل والغبار البركاني . 2- الغازات: تخرج من البراكين أثناء نشاطها غازات بخار الماء ، وهو ينبثق بكميات عظيمة مكونا لسحب هائلة يختلط معه فيها الغبار والغازات الأخرى. وتتكاثف هذه الأبخرة مسببة لأمطار غزيرة تتساقط في محيط البركان. ويصاحب الانفجارات وسقوط الأمطار حدوث أضواء كهربائية تنشأ من احتكاك حبيبات الرماد البركاني ببعضها ونتيجة للاضطرابات الجوية، وعدا الأبخرة المائية الشديدة الحرارة ، ينفث البركان غازات متعددة أهمها الهيدروجين والكلورين والكبريت والنتروجين والكربون والأوكسجين. 3- اللافا: هي كتل سائلة تلفظها البراكين ، وتبلغ درجة حرارتها بين 1000 م و 1200م . وتنبثق اللافا من فوهة البركان ، كما تطفح من خلال الشقوق والكسور في جوانب المخروط البركاني، تلك الكسور التي تنشئها الانفجارات وضغط كتل الصهير ، وتتوقف طبيعة اللافا ومظهرها على التركيب الكيماوي لكتل الصهير الذي تنبعث منه وهي نوعان: أ‌- لافا خفيفة فاتحة اللون: وهذه تتميز بعظم لزوجتها ، ومن ثم فإنها بطيئة التدفق ومثلها اللافا التي انبثقت من بركان بيلي ( في جزر المرتنيك في البحر الكاريبي ) عام 1902 فقد كانت كثيفة لزجة لدرجة أنها لم تقو على التحرك ، وأخذت تتراكم وترتفع مكونة لبرج فوق الفوهة بلغ ارتفاعه نحو 300 م ، ثم ما لبث بعد ذلك أن تكسر وتحطم نتيجة للانفجارات التي أحدثها خروج الغازات . ب- لافا ثقيلة داكنة اللون: وهي لافا بازلتية ، وتتميز بأنها سائلة ومتحركة لدرجة كبيرة، وتنساب في شكل مجاري على منحدرات البركان، وحين تنبثق هذه اللافا من خلال كسور عظيمة الامتداد فإنها تنتشر فوق مساحات هائلة مكونة لهضاب فسيحة ، ومثلها هضبة الحبشة وهضبة الدكن بالهند وهضبة كولومبيا بأمريكا الشمالية. أشكال البراكين: 1-براكين الحطام الصخري: يختلف شكل المخروط البركاني باختلاف المواد التي يتركب منها . فإذا كان المخروط يتركب كلية من الحطام الصخري ، فإننا نجده مرتفعا شديد الانحدار بالنسبة للمساحة التي تشغلها قاعدته . وهنا نجد درجة الانحدار تبلغ 30 درجة وقد تصل أحيانا إلى 40 درجة مئوية وتنشأ هذه الأشكال عادة نتيجة لانفجارات بركانية . وتتمثل في جزر إندونيسيا. 2- البراكين الهضبية: وتنشأ نتيجة لخروج اللافا وتراكمها حول فوهة رئيسية ولهذا تبدو قليلة الارتفاع بالنسبة للمساحة الكبيرة التي تشغلها قواعدها . وتبدو قممها أشبه بهضاب محدبة تحدبا هينا ومن هنا جاءت تسميتها بالبراكين الهضبية وقد نشأت هذه المخاريط من تدفق مصهورات اللافا الشديدة الحرارة والعظيمة السيولة والتي انتشرت فوق مساحات واسعة وتتمثل هذه البراكين الهضبية أحسن تمثيل في براكين جزر هاواي كبركان مونالوا الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 4100 م وهو يبدو أشبه بقبة فسيحة تنحدر انحداراً سهلاً هينا.

3- البراكين الطباقية: البراكين الطباقية نوع شائع الوجود ، وهي في شكلها وسط النمطين السابقين وتتركب مخروطاتها من مواد الحطام الصخري ومن تدفقات اللافا التي يخرجها البركان حين يهدأ ثورانه. وتكون اللوافظ التي تخرج من البركان أثناء الانفجارات المتتابعة طبقات بعضها فوق بعض ، ويتألف قسم منها من مواد خشنة وقسم آخر من مواد دقيقة ، وبين هذا وذاك تتداخل اللافا في هيئة أشرطة قليلة السمك. ومن هذا ينشأ نوع من الطباقية في تركيب المخروط ويمثل هذا الشكل بركان مايون أكثر براكين جزر الفليبين نشاطا في الوقت الحاضر.

التوزيع الجغرافي للبراكين: تنتشر البراكين فوق نطاقات طويلة على سطح الأرض أظهرها: 1- النطاق الذي يحيط بسواحل المحيط الهادي والذي يعرف أحيانا بحلقة النار, فهو يمتد على السواحل الشرقية من ذلك المحيط فوق مرتفعات الأنديز إلى أمريكا الوسطى والمكسيك، وفوق مرتفعات غربي أمريكا الشمالية إلى جزر الوشيان ومنها إلى سواحل شرق قارة آسيا إلى جزر اليابان والفليبين ثم إلى جزر إندونيسيا ونيوزيلندا. 2- يوجد الكثير من البراكين في المحيط الهادي نفسه وبعضها ضخم عظيم نشأ في قاعه وظهر شامخا فوق مستوى مياهه. ومنها براكين جزر هاواي التي ترتكز قواعدها في المحيط على عمق نحو 5000م ، وترتفع فوق سطح مياهه أكثر من 4000 م وبذلك يصل ارتفاعها الكلي من قاع المحيط إلى قممها نحو 9000 م 3- جنوب أوروبا المطل على البحر المتوسط والجزر المتاخمة له . وأشهر البراكين النشطة هنا فيزوف قرب نابولي بإيطاليا، وأتنا بجزر صقلية وأسترو مبولي (منارة البحر المتوسط) في جزر ليباري. 4- مرتفعات غربي آسيا وأشهر براكينها أرارات واليوزنز . 5- النطاق الشرقي من أفريقيا وأشهر براكينه كلمنجارو.

آثار البراكين : 1- في تشكيل سطح الأرض : نستطيع مما سلف أن نتبين آثار البراكين في تشكيل سطح الكرة الأرضية فهي تنشأ الجبال الشامخة والهضاب الفسيحة . وحين تخمد تنشأ في تجاويف فوهاتها البحيرات في الجهات المطيرة. 2- في النشاط البشري: من الغريب أن الإنسان لم يعزف السكنى بجوار البراكين حتى يكون بمأمن من أخطارها ، إذ نجده يقطن بالقرب منها ، بل وعلى منحدراتها أيضا. فبركان فيزوف تحيط به القرى والمدن وتغطيه حدائق الفاكهة وبساتين الكروم وجميعها تنتشر على جوانبه حتى قرب قمته. وتقوم الزراعة أيضا على منحدرات بركان (أثنا) في جزيرة صقلية حتى ارتفاع 1200 م في تربة خصيبة تتكون من البازلت الأسود الذي تدفق فوق المنطقة أثناء العصور التاريخية. وهذه البراكين لا ترحم إذ تثور من وقت خر فتدمر قرية أو أخرى ويمكن للسائر على طول الطريق الرئيسي فوق السفوح السفلى من بركان أثنا وعند نهاية تدفقات اللافا المتدفقة وهي شواهد أبدية تشير إلى الخطر الدائم المحدق بالمنطقة. وتشتهر جزيرة جاوه ببراكينها الثائرة النشطة وبراكينها تفوق في الواقع كل براكين العالم في كمية الطفوح واللوافظ التي انبثقت منها منذ عام 1500 م ومع هذا نجد الجزيرة تغص بالسكان ، فهي أكثف جهات العالم الزراعية سكانا بالنسبة لمساحتها ويسكنها نحو 75 مليون شخص ويرجع ذلك كما أسلفنا إلى خصوبة التربة البركانية، وقد أنشئت بها مصلحة للبراكين وظيفتها التنبؤ بحدوث الانفجارات البركانية وتحذير السكان قبل ثورانات البراكين مما يقلل من أخطار وقوعها

المصدر *


----------

